# LFS in the Santa Cruz area



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, I didn't know where to put this so I put it here. I am about to go up to tour UC Santa Cruz in Santa Cruz and was wondering if there are any good LFS there. I'm mainly looking at hard to find fish/plants.

John


----------

